# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Storm Shelter Rebate Program

## Roger S

The City of Moore has begun taking applications for storm shelter rebates.




> To be eligible, a person must be the homeowner and resident of a single-family residence located within the city limits of the City of Moore. The residence where the storm shelter is installed must be the primary residence of the homeowner.

----------


## Zuplar

What took them so long to do this? I know Mustang and OKC did their's over the summer.

----------


## s00nr1

Keeping our fingers crossed we get selected. Having to bail out of the house twice last year (May 20 and May 31) has made me realize a shelter is necessary.

----------


## PennyQuilts

Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## bille

This has been in place for quite some time.  I actually submitted for consideration some time ago, it's just now resurfacing since there will be more money added.  My understanding is the original pot of money never materialized, was used elsewhere, or perhaps put on hold due to all the government/congress funding shenanigans.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Just fyi, if you don't get selected, just know(not saying anyone here can't do math, but it is good to see it written out) if you save x amount of dollars a month, you will be surprised how fast it adds up. Consider setting aside x amount money each month for a storm shelter.

If you save $250 a month, in one year you will have $3,000.

$400 a month will be $4,800 in a year

and if you really want to put some money aside, if you save $600 a month in a year you will have $7,200; more than enough to buy a decent storm shelter. 

I believe the top top one like this OZ


cost over $10,000, but you could have one in less than 2 years. Don't make excuses either complaining about "oh, two years is too long". That is bs and no excuse really; it's also better than NOT having one in two years. Just some friendly advice to consider. I wish all that have applied for this program the best of luck though!

----------


## Roger S

For some of us it's not about not having the money to install a storm shelter. I could start the process tomorrow if I wanted to.

However, if I can get some of my tax dollars back for installing a storm shelter. Well then I will finally feel the satisfaction of knowing that my tax dollars were well spent.

----------


## Jesseda

the house we bought we put in a storm shelter immediately, I didn't want to wait around. They are just in the starting stages of this so I doubt they will figure it all out and that shelters will be installed by this years storm season  they tried this a couple years ago and my sister was selected along with a lot of other moore residence but nothing came about. Plus I wonder what deal they are making with certain companies, I have a feeling that they might say you have to use a certain company to get this discount

----------


## mattjank

> the house we bought we put in a storm shelter immediately, I didn't want to wait around. They are just in the starting stages of this so I doubt they will figure it all out and that shelters will be installed by this years storm season  they tried this a couple years ago and my sister was selected along with a lot of other moore residence but nothing came about. Plus I wonder what deal they are making with certain companies, I have a feeling that they might say you have to use a certain company to get this discount


Same thing in Norman. I and my in-laws both were selected for a rebate program over 2 years ago, and they are still waiting on funding. My in-laws were 10 on the list and just this week decided to have one put in w/out waiting any longer. I'm still waiting, especially since we now essentially have a shelter, even if it is a mile and a half away.

----------


## Jesseda

> Same thing in Norman. I and my in-laws both were selected for a rebate program over 2 years ago, and they are still waiting on funding. My in-laws were 10 on the list and just this week decided to have one put in w/out waiting any longer. I'm still waiting, especially since we now essentially have a shelter, even if it is a mile and a half away.


So I called and talked to the program director and I told him I had my shelter installed couple months ago at my new house in moore, and he told me since my old house was destroyed on may 20th that I qualify even if I already had my shelter installed a couple months ago, but when he was putting my information into the system someone already registered using my address!! He is looking into the issue and contacting me back. according to whats going on it goes first to the people who lost homes and are rebuilding or rebought in Moore, then it goes on to the ones with the severity of damage to the homes. Then if there is room left it goes to the rest of the citizen of moore who wants to apply but only 1500 families will be getting this rebate "Suppose to anyways". since the funding is only 3,750,000

----------


## PennyQuilts

> but when he was putting my information into the system someone already registered using my address!!


WOW!  Wonder if someone was trying to scam.  I hope they track that someone down.

----------


## venture

> Just fyi, if you don't get selected, just know(not saying anyone here can't do math, but it is good to see it written out) if you save x amount of dollars a month, you will be surprised how fast it adds up. Consider setting aside x amount money each month for a storm shelter.
> 
> If you save $250 a month, in one year you will have $3,000.
> 
> $400 a month will be $4,800 in a year
> 
> and if you really want to put some money aside, if you save $600 a month in a year you will have $7,200; more than enough to buy a decent storm shelter. 
> 
> I believe the top top one like this OZ
> ...


While logical, probably not really the most practical for most in our area. Not everyone has a high level of disposable in order to do that...or drop a few grand on an overpriced gaming rig.  :Wink:

----------


## Jesseda

> WOW!  Wonder if someone was trying to scam.  I hope they track that someone down.


The director of operations on the shelter rebate called me back, he told me when we moved into our new house and went to the city to set up everything that a application was filed out i do not remember filling out a rebate nor does my wife but they said its on file with our names , so i guess people who moved after losing there home and rebought in moore might have already filled the rebate out. He told me he will contact me back in april once they gather all the applications. So at least we all know the process on getting rebates looks like it will be starting in april. I thought these application forms just became avaiable but evidenlty the applications came out in summer of 13

----------


## mikesimpsons82

I don't understand how some of you guys got selected for the SoonerSafe rebate and were told that they were waiting on the funding.  I was selected in March 2013.  Got my shelter installed that same month.  Got my rebate check by the middle of April.

----------


## BBatesokc

Resurrecting this thread to remind everyone that tornado season comes every year whether we like it or not. The SoonerSafe program by FEMA is still going strong. 

They recently drew names for this years and (_after being on the list since 2011_) our name was finally drawn. We had our shelter installed within 10 days of being picked!

This garage shelter will only end up costing us only $400 after the rebate.

27625201_10215304461746499_3480510694439557054_o.jpg (_*weird, posting pics still no longer words for me_)

So, if you need a shelter, you really can't beat this deal.

----------


## sharpshooter

I was one of the 1500 that received funding for a shelter that was not affected by the tornadoes. I was notified after the drawing that my number was 2008. So... 507 applicants would have to decline funding from the program before I would be eligible. At the time I didn't think there would be any way that 507 applicants would turn down $2500 for a shelter. To my surprise, a year or two later, I was notified my number was next in line on the program. Total cost of my shelter was $2700 of which I paid $200 out-of-pocket. There are a few hoops you have to jump through to receive funding; I'm guessing many of those that had their number drawn before me didn't want to mess with it.

----------

